# Kentucky BTO Shop



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

He sure wouldn't be building something like this in the current market.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/equipment-tech/article/2016/08/08/rethinking-shops


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Everybody always says they should've built it bigger, but how many of those massive shops actually get used to the max? Most of the BTOs around here need a hug enough shop so they can change the shovels on their field cultivators and still have room for the camper and basketball hoop. Our shop is 54x66, not huge by any stretch, but if it was bigger, I would just fill it with more projects!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

stack em up said:


> Everybody always says they should've built it bigger, but how many of those massive shops actually get used to the max? Most of the BTOs around here need a hug enough shop so they can change the shovels on their field cultivators and still have room for the camper and basketball hoop. Our shop is 54x66, not huge by any stretch, but if it was bigger, I would just fill it with more projects!


That's plenty big enough to have to heat.

Regards, Mike


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

No such thing as a shop to big. I run out of a 30x40 and wish i had much more room.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I just built a shop. I cant wait to move it. It's hard to justify the cost though if you saw all the work I completed in a stone driveway on the south side of the barn in the shade of two locust trees.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It's not just the size of the shop,it's all the extras that add to the cost.Cupola's,Dormers,over hangs,Bar,Leather couches,Big screen TV's,Beer coolers,pool table,etc


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> It's not just the size of the shop,it's all the extras that add to the cost.Cupola's,Dormers,over hangs,Bar,Leather couches,Big screen TV's,Beer coolers,pool table,etc


I have always wanted some Cupolas though.....they are not good for nothing....but they look good!

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> It's not just the size of the shop,it's all the extras that add to the cost.Cupola's,Dormers,over hangs,Bar,Leather couches,Big screen TV's,Beer coolers,pool table,etc


Yeah, its amazing to look over what all the extras cost...I almost doubled my cost when going from just a building shell to a shell with 1/2 finished into a shop area.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> I have always wanted some Cupolas though.....they are not good for nothing....but they look good!
> 
> Regards, Mike


Me too. So when I built my pump house (think 12'x 10') I built it with hip roof and a Cupola.....that was an exercise in pateince building that thing.....I like it tho, not in the least bit functional, just aesthetics


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Cupolas are really popular here..tons of guys building them...

We have two BIG ones on our 1858 bank barn. They are original and are something like 3'x3'x7' tall..


----------

